# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Asaja rechaza subidas en el precio del agua previstas en la futura ley

## Embalses

JOSÉ CEJUDO. 
 SEVILLA


  Publicado Martes, 11-11-08 a las 07:35


 La organización agraria Asaja no está de acuerdo con que la futura Ley del Agua de Andalucía contemple subidas en las tarifas derivadas de la implantación de nuevas figuras impositivas que afectarían directamente al sector, principalmente el canon de las aguas subterráneas, en este caso privadas.
 Asaja, al igual que otros colectivos, organizaciones o entidades invitados a suscribir el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua impulsado por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, ha hecho su valoración sobre el contenido de este documento, que la Junta pretende que sea la base de la futura Ley.
 Emilio Vieira, asesor jurídico de Asaja-Sevilla, señaló ayer en declaraciones a ABC que el principal reparo de su organización se centra en el previsto «canon de aguas subterráneas», y dentro de él a las denominadas privadas, fundamentalmente las de los pozos particulares.
 Vieira se remonta a las disposiciones transitorias segunda, tercera y cuarta de la Ley del Agua de 1985, donde tales recursos hídricos mantenían un status legal exentos de canon que a su juicio «no se puede romper», Por contra, la Junta blande un dictamen jurídico que sostiene todo lo contrario.
 Por otra parte, según Viera el canon que se quiere crear tiene como finalidad pagar «la administración del agua». Sin embargo, los supuestos destinatarios «ya están pagando sus impuestos, y si es así, ya pagan la administración. Además, abrir el portillo de pagar por los servicios es abrir el portillo a las tasas. Porque en definitiva las tasas son las figuras tributarias que pagan los servicios».
*Sin apoyo público*
 Además, recuerda Vieira que los usuarios de aguas subterráneas privadas son los que tiempo atrás abrieron sus pozos, instalaron sistemas de riego «sin apoyo público de ninguna clase, y ahora vienen a cobrarles dinero. Nosotros entendemos que el sector no está para alegrías de este tipo».
 Y en cuanto a las aguas subterráneas privadas de menos de 7.000 metros cúbicos, que tienen un régimen especial, son en opinión del asesor jurídico de Asaja «para riegos de subsistencia», y tampoco tendrían que soportar una imposición tributaria.
 En lo que respecta a los regantes de aguas superficiales, Asaja «no ve claro» que se quiera implantar «un canon de infraestructura que sea igual para cada metro cúbico de agua que se consume en nuestra región. Entendemos subraya Vieira que se quieran homogeneizar los cánones, pero nunca van a ser iguales. «Tenemos la sospecha dice de que quieren que los regantes que ya han pagado sus antiguas infraestructuras, paguen ahora también las que van a beneficiar a los nuevos regantes»,
 Otro apartado previsto en la futura Ley es el de la creaciòn de un Banco de Agua o centros de intercambio, que Asaja en este caso sí apoya, siempre que se cumplan una serie de premisas. La primera, que los intercambios se hagan entre concesionarios, «porque de lo contrario se estarían otorgando nuevas concesiones de forma ilegal; que se hagan bajo la tutela administrativa, y con extraordinaria precaución».

http://www.abcdesevilla.es/20081111/...811110024.html

----------

